# Rare small town druggist bottle



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 24, 2019)

Just found this one yesterday. Technically found it a month ago but it fell out of my pack in the woods and didn't realize it until I was home. Figured I'd never find it again but I did. I was losing sleep over it the whole time. There can't be too many of these out there. Connellsville is a small town of less than 10,000 people. I cannot find anything about this drug store online.


----------



## treasurekidd (Apr 24, 2019)

Here's a write up on J C Moore, Druggist, on Water St in Connellsville from 1887. Middle column, next to last paragraph. Looks like he opened for business there in 1869. Nice bottle!

https://books.google.com/books?id=0...=J C Moore Druggist Connellsville, PA&f=false


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 24, 2019)

treasurekidd said:


> Here's a write up on J C Moore, Druggist, on Water St in Connellsville from 1887. Middle column, next to last paragraph. Looks like he opened for business there in 1869. Nice bottle!
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=0...=J C Moore Druggist Connellsville, PA&f=false



Thanks for that info. Opened right after the Civil War era. That is very helpful and interesting! I am posting an image of the article, for historical / educational purposes. Copyright goes to the book  "Industrial and Commercial Resources of Pennsylvania".


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice! That is a great bottle, and I'd lose sleep over that one too!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 24, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Nice! That is a great bottle, and I'd lose sleep over that one too!


Thanks! It is now the favorite bottle that I own. I need to go back again and sort through the area when I have the time and patience. To see if there are any other bottles similar to this one. Also here is a photo of the bottom of it. It has three stars, a "D", "PAT JAN 5 189_ "


----------

